# Stagg Dynamite Hot Chilli Challenge.



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Get a tin of Stagg Dynamite hot chilli...

Add 4 chopped fresh chillis and green peppers...

Eat it ALL without a drink.

Suffer.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Macros?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I couldnt eat it without the extra's !


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

No chance, I'd be doing the dance of the fiery ar$eholes for days :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I ate it last night on tortillas.

Feel wounded today.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> I ate it last night on tortillas.
> 
> Feel wounded today.


Damn, bet you burned the lining off your gut!

I like spicy stuff to a point, when it gets actually painful and you can't taste anything because of it, thats far too much for me 

Nippy ar$e yet? You know its coming :lol:

Tip - baby wipes are your best friend


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mate i ate a Dorset Naga chillie (hottest in the world) now that was suffering!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Damn, bet you burned the lining off your gut!
> 
> I like spicy stuff to a point, when it gets actually painful and you can't taste anything because of it, thats far too much for me
> 
> ...


I got hiccups with the first mouth full.

Tastes nice, especially with the chillis and peppers in. I've been the loo 5 times since half ten this morning, though and my guts are creaking and groaning.

Way way hotter than a vindaloo.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> I got hiccups with the first mouth full.
> 
> Tastes nice, especially with the chillis and peppers in. I've been the loo 5 times since half ten this morning, though and my guts are creaking and groaning.
> 
> *Way way hotter than a vindaloo.*


*
*

I tried a vindaloo last night as my mums bf had one and i ate his leftovers, wasn't that hot and i don't like hot curries tbh

But i suppose it varies curry house to curry house


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Lightweights, try blairs ultra death.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i entered a chilli eating contest once cos i do like it

went through all the chilli range till there was just 3 of us left

then out came the dorset naga chilli and there were only 3 out of twenty left they wanted 2 winners so it was eat till last 2 standing ,

1 guy threw up after we ate 2 so i won (joint 1st)

my whole head was on fire pins and needles on my whole face , i suffered for about 20 minutes of pure agony ,

and the prize i won was automatic entry into a chilli eating contest of all the other winners ,

the overall winner would get £100.00

i never took my prize , no way did i want to do that ever again plus loads of idiots like me trying to be hard eating naga chilli's till the last man standing,

we had to sign a form so if anyone died or got taken to hospital no claim could be made.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I'm sure there was a vid of someone off here eating one? Was FAF :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Not sure who they are on here?

Is the woman you can hear maybe Dawse? Prob not. Funny vid though :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ghost Naga Bhut Jolokia is the strongest of them all, tried dorset and sure it's strong but has not flavour what so ever, just tasted of rust to me.

Little tip, don't ever cough, that really sets things off.

I did have what was reportedly a 14million extract, it felt more like 6 million and came out like tar, it was actually quite nice just a steady build of heat. Ultra death is sneaky, if you watch the vids they look fine then 30 seconds or so you notice a twitch, that's when it stings and really kicks off.

People often ask how on earth i can stomach such things, just comes with years of enjoying them.

If you really want a nice sauce, flying goose/sriracha is lovely stuff.

http://www.scorchio.co.uk/flying-goose-brand-sriracha-chilli-sauce-730ml-p-1227.html


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fvck that :lol:

I remember cutting green chillies once, then going to bog for a slash - fvck me I thought my nob was on fire.

Or when I was prepping in 2008, I was eating green chillies in food, not enough to burn mouth while eating, but it must have built up in my system though, was on treadmill one time and my sweat ran into my eyes - and nearly fkn blinded me :lol:

Nope, not into mega spicy me, sod that :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Surely that just can't be good for you!! Mental!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't believe that stuff, I had a tin of it I took to Norway thinking it was just chili..

i love hot food and tinned chili is usually bland as fuk so I wanged a big glug of hot pepper sauce in it......

My fuking god.....I had "wet Yawns" and everything trying to get it down AND my @rsehole was like that map at the start of "Bonanza" next day


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I can't believe that stuff, I had a tin of it I took to Norway thinking it was just chili..
> 
> i love hot food and tinned chili is usually bland as fuk so I wanged a big glug of hot pepper sauce in it......
> 
> My fuking god.....I had "wet Yawns" and everything trying to get it down AND my @rsehole was like that map at the start of "Bonanza" next day


Haha i love the way you tell stories, and wtf are 'wet yawns' lol?


----------



## deniro (Nov 20, 2010)

any one tried da bomb chilli sauce?

after a night out we put a **** load on a mates kabab when he wasnt looking he was in absoult agony, funnist thing i ever seen lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Haha i love the way you tell stories, and wtf are 'wet yawns' lol?


you know....just before you puke - your mouth fills with saliva to lubricate your pipe incase you ate something sharp or crispy lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got 3 tins left. Next time I'm going to do a two tiner.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deniro said:


> any one tried da bomb chilli sauce?
> 
> after a night out we put a **** load on a mates kabab when he wasnt looking he was in absoult agony, funnist thing i ever seen lol.


I have heard of this stuff.... had a very interesting chat with a fella who had a burger van outsid Avonmouth Docks who was an expert on the stuff !!

Does anyone remember the lad who died from eating a load of them !!


----------



## deniro (Nov 20, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I have heard of this stuff.... had a very interesting chat with a fella who had a burger van outsid Avonmouth Docks who was an expert on the stuff !!
> 
> Does anyone remember the lad who died from eating a load of them !!


jesus someone acctually died from them.****!

i tasted it, just a bit on my finger and fcuk me is this stuff hot!

allso at an indian one night with friends we asked them to give us some chillis so we could all eat one, i was in the toilet for about 10 mins sweating and my face even swelled up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deniro said:


> jesus someone acctually died from them.****!
> 
> i tasted it, just a bit on my finger and fcuk me is this stuff hot!
> 
> allso at an indian one night with friends we asked them to give us some chillis so we could all eat one, i was in the toilet for about 10 mins sweating and my face even swelled up


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/food_and_drink/article4842531.ece

Only young as well.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you know....just before you puke - your mouth fills with saliva to lubricate your pipe incase you ate something sharp or crispy lol


Haha quality


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm gonna market my own hot sauce.

"Gaz's Atomic Hot sauce.......

This shít'll kill you"


----------



## deniro (Nov 20, 2010)

sad that, kind of dumb sh1t me and my mates do.

5 alarm chillis are no joke.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> I'm gonna market my own hot sauce.
> 
> "Gaz's Atomic Hot sauce.......
> 
> This shít'll kill you"


I believe this stuff " da bomb" is the hottest you can get.

Are they measured in Tosca's or something similar ?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Scoville units. Dorset naga is around 900k blairs ud sauce is about 1.1 million units

Take units with a pinch of salt, a lot tend to bs their ratings. I have z nothing beyond sauce rated at 4 million, yet the blairs ud at 1.1 kicks it's ar$e


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> *Scoville *units. Dorset naga is around 900k blairs ud sauce is about 1.1 million units
> 
> Take units with a pinch of salt, a lot tend to bs their ratings. I have z nothing beyond sauce rated at 4 million, yet the blairs ud at 1.1 kicks it's ar$e


Thats the one !

Where did l get tosca's from !!


----------



## deniro (Nov 20, 2010)

you was prob right lol

wikipedia: tosca =Toxic Substances Control Act of 1976


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hehe.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

\ said:


> Mate i ate a Dorset Naga chillie (hottest in the world) now that was suffering!


Second that I only had half and I nearly died. Can manage satans **** no problem but Dorset naga takes it to another level.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Final can.

Had 2 yesterday in one go.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pffft ...pussy cats the lot of ye ...try surviving claire's christmas day garlic n chilli roasties :confused1: ...scoville aint got a patch on those bad boys ...think it was the shock factor tbh - who the feck spices up roasties on xmas day  LMAO

[love you cowbag:innocent:]


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Jem said:


> pffft ...pussy cats the lot of ye ...try surviving claire's christmas day garlic n chilli roasties :confused1: ...scoville aint got a patch on those bad boys ...think it was the shock factor tbh - who the feck spices up roasties on xmas day  LMAO
> 
> [love you cowbag:innocent:]


Lol have you ever had a can of Stagg Dynamite hot chilli, Jem?!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Lol have you ever had a can of Stagg Dynamite hot chilli, Jem?!


pmsl nope and dont ever intend to haha - I cant understand why anyone would want to endure such pain :confused1: ??? I dont comprehend spicy food fetish schizzle at all ? could you explain lol - sore mouth and then sore bum next day ...where is the joy :lol: ? I think I am the typical brit that all the "after club closing 'curries'" were created for


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Next time you have a curry jem, order a phal just make sure the loo roll is in the fridge ok


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Jem said:


> pmsl nope and dont ever intend to haha - I cant understand why anyone would want to endure such pain :confused1: ??? I dont comprehend spicy food fetish schizzle at all ? could you explain lol - sore mouth and then sore bum next day ...where is the joy :lol: ? I think I am the typical brit that all the "after club closing 'curries'" were created for


There's joy to be had in that there tin!

It does actually taste good (I love chilli) and the pain releases endorphins. It's like a little reward or eating it!!

Bum hasn't been sore but I did have to clear my schedule and maintain proximity to the loo.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> Next time you have a curry jem, order a phal just make sure the loo roll is in the fridge ok





suliktribal said:


> There's joy to be had in that there tin!
> 
> It does actually taste good (I love chilli) and the pain releases endorphins. It's like a little reward or eating it!!
> 
> Bum hasn't been sore but I did have to clear my schedule and maintain proximity to the loo.


LOL I have spinach, potato and mushroom balti with roti ...always ...scared of all the rest pmsl ...will not be doing that dazza :-D ...re endorphins - get them from chocolate dont you ...therefore I have no need ...only other thing I can think of is thermogenic benefit ...I will stick to supps for that particular property though methinks

...you're really not selling it to me here !

what gets me - is how people eat it all the time and feed it to their children from a really early age - I mean, it's not imagined burning of the mouth is it - tis real - so how do ickle toddlers cope ???


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Jem said:


> LOL I have spinach, potato and mushroom balti with roti ...always ...scared of all the rest pmsl ...will not be doing that dazza :-D ...re endorphins - get them from chocolate dont you ...therefore I have no need ...only other thing I can think of is thermogenic benefit ...I will stick to supps for that particular property though methinks
> 
> ...you're really not selling it to me here !
> 
> what gets me - is how people eat it all the time and feed it to their children from a really early age - I mean, it's not imagined burning of the mouth is it - tis real - so how do ickle toddlers cope ???


I would only feed it to my worst enemy as torture. Maybe rub a lil in their eyes. Who the heck feeds SDHC to their toddlers?!?!

Just pop to Tesco's or whatever Jem, buy a tin, bang it in the microwave for 2 mins (stirring at 1 min) and eat. Just do it once in your life. Everyone should enjoy/endure a tin at least ONCE!!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Chilli actually has a lot of health benefits, plus it's a mild thermogenic anyway, just takes a few years to build a tolerance.

C4/Tear gas and pepper spray is the same stuff, they just use the extract of the chilli capsicum iirc

http://www.thechilliking.com/info/health-benefits/


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> I would only feed it to my worst enemy as torture. Maybe rub a lil in their eyes. Who the heck feeds SDHC to their toddlers?!?!
> 
> Just pop to Tesco's or whatever Jem, *buy a tin, bang it in the microwave for 2 mins* (stirring at 1 min) and eat. Just do it once in your life. Everyone should enjoy/endure a tin at least ONCE!!!


you are trying to kill me off with that advice ...have actually put metal spoon in micro before ...was scary ! ...cant I just have the veggie one pmsl ...that's nice  ...some people of certain origins feed young ones hot stuff - I know fook all about it tbh - they must have some way of building up their tolerance perhaps :confused1: ...but I doubt they endorse Stagg chilli :laugh: :lol:



Dazzza said:


> Chilli actually has a lot of health benefits, plus it's a mild thermogenic anyway, just takes a few years to build a tolerance.
> 
> *C4/Tear gas and pepper spray is the same stuff, they just use the extract of the chilli capsicum iirc*
> 
> http://www.thechilliking.com/info/health-benefits/


see !!! that's the bit I have prob with hahahaha - claire told me coke* is used to clean drains and engines and stuff - now you telling me to eat food that's used as tear gas :confused1: :confused1: I might cry :lol: :lol: :lol:

[coca cola not the snorting kind...leastways I THOUGHT that's what she meant...unless that's why she is so obsessed with replacing the guttering :whistling: ]


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Jem said:


> you are trying to kill me off with that advice ...have actually put metal spoon in micro before ...was scary ! ...cant I just have the veggie one pmsl ...that's nice  ...some people of certain origins feed young ones hot stuff - I know fook all about it tbh - they must have some way of building up their tolerance perhaps :confused1: ...but I doubt they endorse Stagg chilli :laugh: :lol:
> 
> see !!! that's the bit I have prob with hahahaha - claire told me coke* is used to clean drains and engines and stuff - now you telling me to eat food that's used as tear gas :confused1: :confused1: I might cry :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> [coca cola not the snorting kind...leastways I THOUGHT that's what she meant...unless that's why she is so obsessed with replacing the guttering :whistling: ]


Lol okay, empty thin tin into a bowl first!!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Here lads this is fkin hilarrrrrrrrious


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

glenn said:


> i entered a chilli eating contest once cos i do like it
> 
> went through all the chilli range till there was just 3 of us left
> 
> ...


I was in a chilli eating contest at the beginning of this year on Brighton. The scotch bonnet was the last one i had before downing my pint.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Here lads this is fkin hilarrrrrrrrious


Thats well tight but funny! "Its like... non stop anguish" haha :lol:


----------

